# One soldier killed in Pakistan sniper fire at forward post in J-K



## FalconsForPeace

A soldier of the Indian Army was reportedly shot dead in sniper fire from Pakistan on Sunday evening on a forward Indian post along the Line of Control (LoC) in Naushera sector of Rajouri district. Army spokesperson Lt Colonel Manish Mehta confirmed the death.

The jawan was identified as sepoy Sudees Kumar, 24, of the 6 Rajputana Rifles.

“Around 6 pm on Sunday, a single sniper shot fired by Pakistani sniper hit Indian soldier Sudees Kumar of 6 Rajputana Rifles at a forward post in Balakote sector (Poonch district). He died instantly,” said an intelligence official, who did not want to be named.

Poonch is 250 km and while Rajouri is 150 km northwest of Jammu.

The Pakistan Army violated ceasefire in Naushera on Sunday morning from 4.30 to 8 am. Mortars were also fired on Indian posts in the sector.

“Around 4.30 am Pak troops opened fire on our posts in Naushera sector prompting us to retaliate in equal measure,” said a senior officer of the Northern Command.

The officer didn’t specify the nature of Pakistani fire, but a local journalist quoted villagers as saying that they woke up to machine gun fire and mortar explosions.

Following the September 18 Uri army base attack that killed 19 soldiers and India’s subsequent surgical strikes on terror launch pads in Azad Kashmir, there has been a flare-up on the LoC with both nuclear-armed countries intermittently trading heavy fire.

Escalating tensions have even forced both sides to move some of their battalions and artillery close to the border.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...t-in-poonch/story-B61Na3HLTSKwk8jNvR9ZBO.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Basel

FalconsForPeace said:


> A soldier of the Indian Army was reportedly shot dead in sniper fire from Pakistan on Sunday evening on a forward Indian post along the Line of Control (LoC) in Naushera sector of Rajouri district. Army spokesperson Lt Colonel Manish Mehta confirmed the death.
> 
> The jawan was identified as sepoy Sudees Kumar, 24, of the 6 Rajputana Rifles.
> 
> “Around 6 pm on Sunday, a single sniper shot fired by Pakistani sniper hit Indian soldier Sudees Kumar of 6 Rajputana Rifles at a forward post in Balakote sector (Poonch district). He died instantly,” said an intelligence official, who did not want to be named.
> 
> Poonch is 250 km and while Rajouri is 150 km northwest of Jammu.
> 
> The Pakistan Army violated ceasefire in Naushera on Sunday morning from 4.30 to 8 am. Mortars were also fired on Indian posts in the sector.
> 
> “Around 4.30 am Pak troops opened fire on our posts in Naushera sector prompting us to retaliate in equal measure,” said a senior officer of the Northern Command.
> 
> The officer didn’t specify the nature of Pakistani fire, but a local journalist quoted villagers as saying that they woke up to machine gun fire and mortar explosions.
> 
> Following the September 18 Uri army base attack that killed 19 soldiers and India’s subsequent surgical strikes on terror launch pads in Azad Kashmir, there has been a flare-up on the LoC with both nuclear-armed countries intermittently trading heavy fire.
> 
> Escalating tensions have even forced both sides to move some of their battalions and artillery close to the border.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...t-in-poonch/story-B61Na3HLTSKwk8jNvR9ZBO.html



Nothing new, this happens from both sides, previously Indian sniper were targeting Pakistani officers, so every action have a reaction from both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Morse_Code

FalconsForPeace said:


> A soldier of the Indian Army was reportedly shot dead in sniper fire from Pakistan on Sunday evening on a forward Indian post along the Line of Control (LoC) in Naushera sector of Rajouri district. Army spokesperson Lt Colonel Manish Mehta confirmed the death.
> 
> The jawan was identified as sepoy Sudees Kumar, 24, of the 6 Rajputana Rifles.
> 
> “Around 6 pm on Sunday, a single sniper shot fired by Pakistani sniper hit Indian soldier Sudees Kumar of 6 Rajputana Rifles at a forward post in Balakote sector (Poonch district). He died instantly,” said an intelligence official, who did not want to be named.
> 
> Poonch is 250 km and while Rajouri is 150 km northwest of Jammu.
> 
> The Pakistan Army violated ceasefire in Naushera on Sunday morning from 4.30 to 8 am. Mortars were also fired on Indian posts in the sector.
> 
> “Around 4.30 am Pak troops opened fire on our posts in Naushera sector prompting us to retaliate in equal measure,” said a senior officer of the Northern Command.
> 
> The officer didn’t specify the nature of Pakistani fire, but a local journalist quoted villagers as saying that they woke up to machine gun fire and mortar explosions.
> 
> Following the September 18 Uri army base attack that killed 19 soldiers and India’s subsequent surgical strikes on terror launch pads in Azad Kashmir, there has been a flare-up on the LoC with both nuclear-armed countries intermittently trading heavy fire.
> 
> Escalating tensions have even forced both sides to move some of their battalions and artillery close to the border.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...t-in-poonch/story-B61Na3HLTSKwk8jNvR9ZBO.html


War mongering again!
They won't stop...


----------



## war&peace

Good surgical strike from Pak Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Laozi

*One soldier killed in Pakistan sniper fire at forward post in J-K *

* Ravi Krishnan Khajuria, Hindustan Times, Jammu*
|
Updated: Oct 16, 2016 23:22 IST
Why change the heading ?

Is the phrase 'taking out' more befitting for a soldier who is killed while performing his duty by a sniper ?


----------



## oFFbEAT

RIP soldier, your compatriots will avenge your death.....


----------



## FalconsForPeace

oFFbEAT said:


> RIP soldier, your compatriots will avenge your death.....



Compatriots should be ready to DIE.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Hiptullha

oFFbEAT said:


> RIP soldier, your compatriots will avenge your death.....



A young jawan dies and your response is to send more jawans to die...forgot how out of touch most armchair generals are...


----------



## oFFbEAT

Hiptullha said:


> A young jawan dies and your response is to send more jawans to die...forgot how out of touch most armchair generals are...


I'm no-one to send soldiers anywhere.....I just stated the obvious, there's going be retaliation obviously.


----------



## Khan_patriot

oFFbEAT said:


> RIP soldier, your compatriots will avenge your death.....


Dream on and blow on your bong


----------



## war&peace

FalconsForPeace said:


> Compatriots should be ready to DIE.


That's the spirit sir. Excellent


----------



## FunkyGen

oFFbEAT said:


> RIP soldier, your compatriots will avenge your death.....


Well **** mate, this shit ain't no JK easy... This is Pakistan baby and before any harm is done to our soldiers... always remember there are many "UriBabas" out there... peace!


----------



## AUz

Lol, indian soldiers getting their arse kicked again and again and again via Pakistan's successful surgical strikes


----------

